# Win 7 File System Error (512)



## Oakley

Hello,

I am having a problem with Win 7, when I try to create a folder in Pictures or Music I get Win 7 File System Error (512)

What is this problem?, I've have tried to do some research but I have not found anything that is will help my problem.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## linkin

that's odd, you should only be getting this error if you're running FAT16 on your hard drive... which cannot be done since windows 2000 i think it was.


----------

